# Gibt es schon Bilder vom Cube DH Bike? Wenn ja, dann bitte hier rein ;)



## Ope (16. Juni 2009)

Ich bin sehr gespannt was Cube da tüftelt, also mal Augen auf ....


----------



## Racer87 (16. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr gespannt was Cube da tüftelt, also mal Augen auf ....



suchfunktion cube hänzz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (16. Juni 2009)

Racer87 schrieb:


> suchfunktion cube hänzz



Na dann stell' doch mal den Link rein ......


----------



## acid-driver (16. Juni 2009)

warum suchst du nicht einfach 

ist doch nicht so schwer...


----------



## Ope (16. Juni 2009)

Mann .....
Ich hätte nicht die Frage hier reingestellt WENN ich etwas mit der Sufu oder google gefunden hätte .........
Kommt jetzt nicht mit Bildern vom umgelabelten Fusion Terminator ....


----------



## acid-driver (16. Juni 2009)

Mann...

gib einfach, wie von racer87 beschrieben, "cube hänzz" als suchbegriff ein...


----------



## Ope (16. Juni 2009)

Die Bilder kenn' ich ....
Das ist aber kein DH Bike ...


----------



## Racer87 (16. Juni 2009)

dr. mikem schrieb:


> ...ist mir am Lago in der Hotelgarage vor die Linse "gefahren".
> 
> komplette Saint, Manitou Travis, Evolver (wenn ich mich nicht täusche) - ziemlich massiv das Ganze.



Wenn du dasnicht als Downhiller bezeichnest (was sein kann, hab keine Ahnung von Downhill) dann findest du noch kein Bild von nem Cube Downhiller außer dem umgelabelten Fusion.

Zufrieden jetzt?? Wenn du mit der SuFu und bei google nicht mehr findest, könnte man ja auch auf die Ideekommen, dass es noch nicht mehr Infos gibt


----------



## Ope (16. Juni 2009)

Daher bat ich ja darum die Augen offen zu halten ..... 
Scheint ja auch noch ein Proto zu sein also warten wir mal was da kommt ....


----------



## Racer87 (16. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Daher bat ich ja darum die Augen offen zu halten .....
> Scheint ja auch noch ein Proto zu sein also warten wir mal was da kommt ....



Nur so zur Info...auf genau dem Fred ist man gelandet, wenn man bei der SuFu Cube Hänzz eingegeben hat..... 
Jap, bin auch sehr gespannt was kommt, all zu lang dauerts ja nicht mehr...zumindest bis das Bike im Katalog ist, bis es die ersten Kunden haben, dürfte noch etwas Zeit vergehen.


----------



## Bikerflo (25. Juni 2009)

Hab mal noch ne bissl andere Version des Bikes gefunden, noch bissl downhilltauglicher als des oben!

http://www.bikepark.net/img/aktuell/saint/cimg6862.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (25. Juni 2009)

lol

und genau DAS ist das terminator


----------



## Ope (25. Juni 2009)

Bikerflo schrieb:


> Hab mal noch ne bissl andere Version des Bikes gefunden, noch bissl downhilltauglicher als des oben!
> 
> http://www.bikepark.net/img/aktuell/saint/cimg6862.jpg



Ist ein umgelabeltes Fusion Terminator ....


----------



## Bikerflo (25. Juni 2009)

ups..........bin weg.


----------



## no name2606 (28. Juni 2009)

wow, das sieht ja mal klassse aus.
hoffe das es in schwarz/neon grün kommt

sind das alles prototypen??

so viel ich weis gibt es in den farben kein stereo und ams125


----------



## littledevil (9. Juli 2009)

http://www.ride.ch/website/news.php?archiv=2009_products&id=5165





Ist nicht der Downhiller. 
Den DH Rahmen wird man bisher nur in Verbindung mit dem Herrn Wagenknecht sehen können.


----------



## Ope (9. Juli 2009)

Ohne Dual Trail Control hat der Freerider leider keine eigenständige Optik mehr, schade ...
Und das Dual Trail Control gut funktioniert zeigen ja Fritz und Stereo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (9. Juli 2009)

scheint aber so zu sein

zeitlich wurde ein Carbon-Stereo vorgestellt ... hoffe doch inständig, dass die ALU's weiterhin gebaut werden ...


----------



## Johnny-Ass (21. Juli 2009)

Hier ein Bild vom DH Prototyp mit 200mm






http://www.mtbfreeride.tv/news/artikel/435/cube-modell-praesentation-am-penken

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass der Wagenknecht nächste Woche damit die DM fährt.


----------



## Ope (21. Juli 2009)

Um Himmels Willen ..... mehr Hebel waren kaum möglich .....
Aber es ist ja ein Prototyp, warten wir also weiter ab.


----------



## Johnny-Ass (22. Juli 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Um Himmels Willen ..... mehr Hebel waren kaum möglich .....



Und das sagt einer der ein Demo fährt 

Ne hast schon recht sieht echt ein wenig wild aus, mal gucken wie das Bike von Andre am Woe aussieht bzw. was Cube uns in Friedrichshafen präsentiert.


----------



## Johnny-Ass (28. Juli 2009)

Bei der DM am Woe war der Wagenknecht wieder mim Terminator unterwegs.
Dann gibts die ersten "richtigen" Bilder wohl erst zur eurobike.


----------



## Leopard2 (4. August 2009)

Weiß schon jemand was neues?
Bin selber auch schon sehr gespannt was Cube da bastelt.


----------



## freeridebss (8. August 2009)

ey is das mit den ??? jetzt das hanzz und as grüne oben das hänzz oder wat??? *verwirrung* das so geil da kann ich beim nächsten bike auch im hause cube bleiben


----------



## ewoq (8. August 2009)

schreib mal vernünftig


----------



## freeridebss (9. August 2009)

reg dich mal ab ein d was wirdn sein


----------



## agrohardtail (11. August 2009)

bist du nen dirter??? schreiben wie die emohosen fraktion kannste auf jedenfall schonmal da versteht man kein wort.
für mich hat sich die frage ungefähr so angehört:
ist das mit den fragezeichen etwa das cube häänz und ist oben das grüne rad etwa das cube häänz.
also von daher stiftest du mit deiner frage etwas viel verwirrung.



zu dem spyshot vom dh bike

finde den rahemn und den hinterbau eigentlich recht nice. aber die vielen hebel sehen echt etwas übertrieben aus aber hat was.

glaube das mit dem dual trail control lässt sich beim dhler wegen der einbaulängfe des dämpfers nicht regeln. weil sonst müsstest du entweder den dämpfer etwas neigen wodurch der hinterbau aber extrem lang werden würde, oder man müsste den umlenkhebel sehr hoch anbringen, wodurch aber das oberrohr wieder zu hoch kommt für nen dhler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (12. August 2009)

...laut cube heisst das ding doch hanzz , nocht hänz oder gar häänz !!???


----------



## acid-driver (12. August 2009)

ich denke, der name wird auf der eurobike vorgestellt...


----------



## trek 6500 (12. August 2009)

...steht in der bike, die heut´rausgekommen is ...


----------



## freeridebss (13. August 2009)

wenn der freerider hannz heißt wie heißt dann das annere grüne???


----------



## dirtman76 (14. August 2009)

Das grüne Rad mit dem Dual Trail Control Hinterbau heißt Hännz und ist ein Prototyp aus dem vergangenen Jahr.

Und zum DH-Bike: Der Rahmen ist nicht so schwer, wie es der erste optische Eindruck vielleicht vermitteln mag und durch die 3 Umlenkhebel können wir bei der Dämpfereinbaulänge ein nahezu optimales Übersetzungsverhältnis über den gesamten Federwegsbereich realisieren.

Frank
CUBE Tech Support


----------



## trek 6500 (14. August 2009)

aha , man lernt ja nie aus ....


----------



## Leopard2 (17. August 2009)

Klingt ja ganz gut, Frank.
Aber, bewegliche Teile sind halt gerne eine potentielle Schwachstelle.
Zudem isses optisch eher ... naja....


Gruß
Leo


----------



## Master | Torben (30. August 2009)

So Jungs - hier mal der Link direkt auf die 2010er Cube Seite
Damit ist es also offiziell, dass das Freeride Bike nicht den Hinterbau des Fritzz erbt.

http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/hanzz_id_35849_.htm


----------



## Leopard2 (30. August 2009)

Scharfes Teil.
Preise sind wohl noch nicht bekannt, oder?
Muss mich wohl mal bei meinem Bankster unbeliebt machen, dieses Bike muss her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian16 (31. August 2009)

das is echt ein schickes ding =)

mich würde auch ma der preis interresieren


----------



## acid-driver (31. August 2009)

ist nur kein DH-bike


----------



## freeridebiker66 (31. August 2009)

Jo isn Freerider
Schaut aber echt fett aus


----------



## trek 6500 (31. August 2009)

sehr fein - würd´auch noch gut in meine sammlung passen - aber da hat das twilight jetzt vorrang !! :_))))


----------



## FWck (31. August 2009)

Blöde Frage, aber passt hier vermutlich noch am ehesten rein 

Was genau ist denn der Unterscheid zwischen einem 'Downhiller' und 'Freerider'?
Weil oftmals werden die Begriffe ja auch einfach durcheinandergeschmissen...

Mfg


----------



## EagleEye (31. August 2009)

Freerider sind in der Regel leicht als Downhiller, sie müssen nicht ganz so massiv sein wie die DH. Normalerweise haben sie auch weniger Federweg v/h ~180mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (31. August 2009)

mit dem freerider fährst du alles mögliche, 
mit dem DH'ler fährst du DH-Rennen.


----------



## FWck (31. August 2009)

Ahh okay. Danke


----------



## trek 6500 (3. September 2009)

..und nu heisst er doch hanzz .....schon seltsam , dass das der cube  mitarbeiter nicht wusste - und de bike zeitschrift schon ......


----------



## Leopard2 (3. September 2009)

Wie gesagt, sehr schönes Bike. Die Ausstattung klingt auch ganz anständig. Steht auf dem Wunschzettel ganz ganz oben.

Nur, was wurde aus dem richtigen DH-Bike?
Ihr wisst schon, das Teil mit den zig Hebelchen und so...?
Gibts da was neues?

Wäre schön wenn jemand von CUBE mal was dazu sagen würde...


MfG
Leo


----------



## acid-driver (3. September 2009)

lol

die von cube haben hier schon lange nichts mehr gesagt.

beim lieferengpass des stereos haben auch alle nach dem cube-mitarbeiter gerufen, der das forum hier angeblich betreuen soll...


----------

